# Santa Fe Concorso



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

The inaugural Santa Fe Concorso will be held thiis September 24-26 at a beautiful private estate 15 minutes north of Santa Fe, NM. We have attracted some magnificent cars, including one from Ralph Lauren, and Sir Stirling Moss will be our Grand Marshall, It's going to be a great first year show.

However, as the resident Bimmerhead, it pains me to say that we're a bit light on great vintage BMWs, so I'm putting out this call to the faithful - if you've got a really nice vintage BMW and would like a good excuse to come to Santa Fe (September is lovely here), check us out at www.santafeconcorso.com. Santa Fe BMW is the title sponsor for the Sunday show, so we'll have some current models and a few classics, but I want more . . . help me out!

OTOH, if you just need a good excuse to come to Santa Fe for a great weekend of great cars, great roads, good food, and comaraderie, come on out - we've got some good rates at the Buffalo Thunder resort for attendees, see the website for details or PM me.

Cheers, BM2W


----------

